# Team Fortress 2 furry scout replacment model



## thelaughingcheese (Aug 31, 2010)

Greetings everybody. I am new here so i apologise if I put this in the wrong section or did something wrong. (skip to next paragraph if ya don't want to hear about me) I began my source coding and modeling at facepunch but I soon realized that facepunch was no place for anything furry of any kind because of their anti-furry reputation. So i came here to release my works. Anyways, now onto the model.

Behold! A furry scout replacment model for Team Fortress 2 based off my friend's fursona(j16fox). The model includes custom animations, HUD icons and flexes for facial expressions and phonemics. It is also compatible with Garrys Mod with eye, finger and faceposer support.





boom, headshot




Download:

*DO NOT REPULOAD WITHOUT PERMISSION*

www.filefront.com/17251716/j16 scout.zip
drop into steamapps\YOURUSERNAME\teamfortress 2\tf
click yes if it asks to merge folders

Credits:
Me - modeling, texturing, uvw unwraping, animating and compiling the model
j16fox - providing reference pictures and giving me the idea
Valve - for tf2, source SDK and original scout model


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome.

I used to hang out at facepunch quite a bit, but the overwhelming furfaggotry and the getting-banned-every-few-hours thing really got on my nerves.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 31, 2010)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool. Wish I had TF2 for the PC rather than PS3


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wish I had TF2 for the PC rather than PS3


 
Fail. :3


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job ! But how do you install it ?


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Aug 31, 2010)

woops sorry bout that forgot to put that into the op.

drop into steamapps\YOURUSERNAME\teamfortress 2\tf
click yes if it asks to merge folders


----------



## Alstor (Aug 31, 2010)

J16FOX is awesome and this will look great in his new videos.

EDIT:

[yt]z9Tk-Xn753c[/yt]


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 1, 2010)

this is as awesome as the pyro space marine skin


----------



## Pine (Sep 1, 2010)

Alstor said:


> J16FOX is awesome and this look great in his new videos.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> [yt]z9Tk-Xn753c[/yt]


 
I lol'd at the amount of butthurt anti-furries and the thumbs-down's the video recieved.

EDIT:

just tried out the model, and I must say that it is better than what I expected. They should make more models like this to please the furfag audience of the game.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> They should make more models like this to please the furfag audience of the game.


 My only grimace is when the characters are lost to furry stereotypes, where everything needs to be a fox, wolf, husky (though scout fox is fine to me). I guess I feel like if anyone is going to model furry skins for the classes, try to pay some respect to Valve's creativeness in the characters by using some of your own. 

What I'm saying is when someone mods the sniper, they're going to do a kangaroo, just a stereotypical kangaroo. For one they're probably oblivious to the fact quite a number of Australians dislike kangaroos as they're no different than deer down there, and two... Why the hell a mammal over a bird for a _sniper_ class? Sight, hearing, attributes strong in birds and necessity to a sniper. Make him a wedge-tailed eagle or something to fill the brown theme the sniper has.

Oh I know I'm over analyzing it, but I'd be thrilled to see things like: Chameleon spy, bear heavy, horned lizard pyro... Get all fuzzy for the other classes perhaps, or we could stereotype the soldier and make him a bald eagle.  

As entertaining and varied as the characters are right now, I'm all for furry variations with some creative species chosen.

edit: Speaking of the scout though, isn't the blue coloring on his fur a bit much? Or is that part of this person's fursona?


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

bear heavy has already been done

a dingo , croc/gator, or snipe would be more appropriate for the sniper

and when I think spy I think cats or more specifically, Katz: http://images2.fanpop.com/images/answers/43000/43753_1252803335483_352_400.jpg

a scottish terrier for the demoman (durr-hurr), plus they both have a 'stache

a bulldog for the soldier

a skunk for the pyro, since they spray and all, i know, lame joke

a bull for the engineer, cuz that's the only texan thing i could think of

and ill leave it up to someone else for the medic, i'm out of ideas


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Speaking of the scout though, isn't the blue coloring on his fur a bit much? Or is that part of this person's fursona?


 
its part of his fursona, it's blue even when your red team


----------



## Oovie (Sep 2, 2010)

http://d.facdn.net/art/ayato/1190335590.ayato_artyraptor_copy.jpg

The description is saying raptor but he looks like a bearded lizard to me, I'd probably go for that over a crocodile though since they're more slimming. As far as texas animals, there are armadillos. How is a snipe more appropriate over an aussie hawk/eagle?


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

I base these models off people's fursonas and friends. So if you have suitable amount of reference pictures, i may consider you to be the next replacement model. Spy's taken though.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 2, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> I base these models off people's fursonas and friends. So if you have suitable amount of reference pictures, i may consider you to be the next replacement model. Spy's taken though.


 Do we PM you with the ref pictures or post them here?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2010)

The head on the fox scout looks a little small.


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> bear heavy has already been done
> 
> a dingo , croc/gator, or snipe would be more appropriate for the sniper
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this, except I think the spy could be a raccoon or somethin'.

as for the medic, I wouldn't know either. Maybe somebody should make my fursona into the medic since he IS one of my favorite classes (inb4 nazi or noob).

or...maybe we should all make some kind of Team Furtress mod?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd say they should follow this up with a condom dispenser skin but we all know that furfags don't wear protection.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Do we PM you with the ref pictures or post them here?


 
PM me with links. pics must be the your character wearing the class's cloths eg. spy must have a suit and engineer with hard hat and overalls



Tycho said:


> The head on the fox scout looks a little small.


 
it's has the right proportions compared to j16fox's pictures. head size varies depending on how animal like the character is.



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'd say they should follow this up with a condom dispenser skin but we all know that furfags don't wear protection.


 
nope, you can make it though


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

Oovie said:


> How is a snipe more appropriate over an aussie hawk/eagle?


 
The very name of the animal makes it more appropriate


----------



## Oovie (Sep 2, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> The very name of the animal makes it more appropriate


I had a feeling you were going down this route. However, now I'm genuinely certain that the kookaburra is the perfect choice! It lives out in the bush, it's a bird, and the laugh of the kookaburra may as well fit the sniper's mocking and coarse laugh. Nothing more satisfying than getting off 4 headshots in a row and hear the sniper break into laughter.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2010)

1) Install model
2) Wait for enemy scouts to appear
3) Play as pyro
4) Laugh


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2010)

That's pretty badass  How long did it take you to design and put together the mesh?


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That's pretty badass  How long did it take you to design and put together the mesh?


 
here is the process
1) came up with the idea a year ago
2) school started and forgot about it
3) remembered it mid August
4) 1 day to decompile and ready all the files
5) 30 minutes to create the semi accurate shape of the head
6) another day of staring at the references and model to tweak it to perfect proportions
7) another day to uvw unwrap the head
8 )1 day to texture the head, arms and tail thanks to photoshop's 3d support
9) 1 day to create the mouth and texture it
10) 1 day to rip scout's head off and put the new head and tail on as well as rig it to the modified rig
11) 3 days of experimentation and research on the valve developer wiki playing around with different qc commands including animation blending
12) 4 days to create the tail animations and blend them with the normal animations
13) 2 days of bug testing and fixing
14) sent demo pictures and video to j16fox and he demanded hair
15) 1 day to add hair
16) 5 days to create all morph targets for facial animations
17) 1 hour to replace hud icons
18 ) 1 hour playing tf2 with j16fox(you can see me in his video as the other scout on blu)
19) published here and fpsbanana
20) trolls quickly discover the model on fpsbanana and quickly disapprove it so it get's trashed, moderators do nothing

Thats about it so 2.5 weeks from start to finish. Minus all the time i didn't work on it would be about 4 days without sleep. You have no idea how long i had to stare at that model and the reference pictures.


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

you should probably have people pay you to make put their models into the game. You could probably make some quick bank from doing that. I'd think it'd be worth the money as well.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> you should probably have people pay you to make put their models into the game. You could probably make some quick bank from doing that. I'd think it'd be worth the money as well.



pay? i thought of that before but i got 2 problems with that.
1) i do this to contribute to the community because not many others know how to do it. i know, it makes a great business opportunity but it's not about the money.
2) i don't have a bank account yet and if i ask my parents they'd say: "NOAP go do gud in skool cuz that mite destract yuo, then u drop out!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 2, 2010)

Try making the heavy a turtle. :B or an ape given how long his arms are.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> published here and fpsbanana



you should post on the steam forums, there are plenty of furries there (surprisingly)


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> you should post on the steam forums, there are plenty of furries there (surprisingly)



Really? I don't really spend a lot of time on the steam forums. I always assumed that it was over run with trolls much like facepunch is. I'll go check it out.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

well theres a lot of us if you know where to look, hell Im there


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks pretty amazing, OP.



Doomsquirrel said:


> bear heavy has already been done
> 
> a dingo , croc/gator, or snipe would be more appropriate for the sniper
> 
> ...


 
German Shepard or Saint Bernard.



LizardKing said:


> 1) Install model
> 2) Wait for enemy scouts to appear
> 3) Play as pyro
> 4) Laugh


 
lol, that's just evil.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> German Shepard or Saint Bernard.


 
hmm, that'll work maybe even a schipperke


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 3, 2010)

Tuatara would probably also fit for Sniper.


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2010)

I've always seen the engineer as a beaver for some reason. :V


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 3, 2010)

i am jealous
i own tf2 for the ecksbwacks :\


----------



## Code Red (Sep 5, 2010)

Once I get my dragon, Red, up, can he be used for the Pryo?

Yeah, I'm new here.  laugh it up trolls.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

I just tried it out, and though the paws look more like gloves than well paws, the overall-ness of the mesh is pretty badass ;p... I only wish other people could see me as a furry.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 5, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Once I get my dragon, Red, up, can he be used for the Pryo?
> 
> Yeah, I'm new here. laugh it up trolls.



I'll take a look but I don't guarantee anything until I finish the basic mesh.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, that's it.  I need to get this game...


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Ok, that's it.  I need to get this game...


 
Well, don't if this is the only reason you're getting it.  TF2 is HARD to play if you are a noob.

BTW, Red is up.  And he looks as badass as ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

This mod made me lol.

If I had TF2... I'd definitely download it... XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 8, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Well, don't if this is the only reason you're getting it.  TF2 is HARD to play if you are a noob.
> 
> BTW, Red is up.  And he looks as badass as ever.


 
There's offline training mode, you know.  

Such a relief, too.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, we know about who the Spy's going to be.  Can we get a progress meter if you are working on it?

If you stopped this project, we understand.  School can be a bitch.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 19, 2010)

stopped? heck no. I can only be slowed down but never stopped. plus i have other things to be modeling and programming.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

haha you're that guy that made that shitty green fox model for garry's mod.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

I was chatting with this guy like a month ago, and I believe I got the pyro slot


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> haha you're that guy that made that shitty green fox model for garry's mod.


indeed



Doomsquirrel said:


> I was chatting with this guy like a month ago, and I believe I got the pyro slot


 nope, nothing is decided until i begin making it.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> nope, nothing is decided until i begin making it.


 I have to ask though...

Why was it, you know, green?


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Cuz i made it green.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> Cuz i made it green.


 But why? WHY? WHYYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?!?


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why? WHY? WHYYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?!?


 
why not?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> why not?


 Because foxes are not a lime green color.

Unless you're on acid or something I guess.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because foxes are not a lime green color.
> 
> Unless you're on acid or something I guess.


 
Why so rigid? Haven't you heard of imagination?


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 21, 2010)

medic is skunk


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> Why so rigid? Haven't you heard of imagination?



Yes but making a fox lime green isn't a very good example of being imaginative.



Bobskunk said:


> medic is skunk


FURRY IS SPY


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but making a fox lime green isn't a very good example of being imaginative.
> 
> 
> FURRY IS SPY


 
i don't see this discussion going anywhere or the point that you are trying to make so it ends here.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 22, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> medic is skunk


 
Hey, that's a good idea actually.


----------



## Chronowolf (Oct 16, 2010)

Hai! Might I come with an suggestion?

What about an wolf or an dog model?
It could either be the engineer or the demoman.

If you made the "preview" skin and the uv-mapping
(which I don't know anything about) then I could
try to make the final skins in different colors
and maybe different patterns.

I realy hope this can become something in
difference to "the circus expansion pack"


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

Grass grows, birds fly, sun shines, and brother, I yiff people.

Other furry mods;

Heavy = Gorilla or Siberian Tiger, with Russia and all.
Sniper = Some Australian animal. Possibly a wombat/kangaroo.
Medic = I agree with the skunk idea, for some reason.
Pyro = No fucking clue with his gas mask.
Spy = Chameleon?
Engineer = Beaver.
Soldier =  Probably wolf.
Demoman = No idea, honestly.


----------



## Code Red (Nov 11, 2010)

Bumping this topic and asking the current progress on the other models.

Seriously, can we get an update please?


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, we need an update. One of the recent updates broke this skin. The first person view is still the fox hand, but all third person views are of the original scout model.

BTW, I recommend using Dropbox as another mirror to this skin. Filefront is known for yanking files for no reason at all.

Edit: This update broke all skins... Guess this was a bad on Valve's part.


----------



## Random_Observer (Nov 21, 2010)

This is dumb.

He should have been a cheetah.

All the recommendations in the rest of this thread are pretty dumb too.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 21, 2010)

I think valve did this on purpose, so that people arn't using custom skins. How selfish.


----------



## Delta (Nov 21, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> and when I think spy I think cats or more specifically, Katz: http://images2.fanpop.com/images/answers/43000/43753_1252803335483_352_400.jpg


 

The spy should have Katz theme playing when ever he's cloaked behind enemy lines. Do you know how much of a psych-out that would be?


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 22, 2010)

Found out why all skins aren't working:

Apparently anything in your custom "models" folder was deleted through a ninja patch. You'll have to set everything in your custom "models" folder to "Read-only" to prevent them from being deleted for now.

Just re-download the skin (or find the ZIP file on your HDD) and extract the "models" folder again. Then, mark everything inside that folder "Read-only".


----------



## Saxton Hale (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything awful with furries, in the worst class ever.


----------



## marai1234 (Nov 30, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> This is dumb.
> 
> He should have been a cheetah.
> 
> All the recommendations in the rest of this thread are pretty dumb too.



An eagle/owl sniper is considered dumb? Try fixing your brain, please.


IMO, I think a snoe leopard medic would be neat to see, as well as a buldog soldier or a chemeleon spy.


Pyro will always be pyro.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2010)

Saxton Hale said:


> Everything awful with furries, in the worst class ever.


 
omfg it's you, you punched my head off yesterday when I was a scout but I paid you back the next round as a soldier :3

MAGGOT!


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 30, 2010)

Those skins better not be anatomically correct. Leave it to furries to make EVERYTHING anatomically correct.


----------



## FurryJackman (Jan 20, 2011)

They changed stuff again...

http://store.steampowered.com/news/4894/

Be prepared, many other custom skins broke with this update. The Scout fortunately, didn't.


----------



## Code Red (Feb 3, 2011)

Once again, we have yet to hear from the OP on what his progress is.  We are getting tired.  It's been about 6 months.  I'm about to give up on this guy.  He doesn't even respond to his own thread anymore.

Download this while you can.  Also, OP, RESPOND TO YOUR THREAD.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 3, 2011)

He reminds me of crash bandicoot.
Also KILL IT WITH FUCKING FIRE!


----------



## Evill_Bob (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha! Now that's two classes with Furry replacements.

The Heavy Bear http://www.gamebanana.com/skins/66352
And now The Fox Scout

Though I don't use the Heavy Bear, not that I don't think it's fitting just I love default Heavy too much, I do recommend it since it is a high quality replacement (face animations and whatnot). But this scout? YES! It fits and hope to see more in the future.

Now the questions stands what would the Pyro be? Then again for all we know he/she/it is already a furry...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Evill_Bob said:


> Then again for all we know he/she/it is already a furry...


 No, no we don't.

Anyways, I've probably said it already in this thread and am too lazy to check, but I think furry model replacements are stupid. There is nothing wrong with the default TF2 models. There is no need to turn them into badly rendered furries.


----------



## Icky (Mar 9, 2011)

Just found this, and thought it would be a nice break from the retarded species suggestions. 

:>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish i had Tf2. why didn't i buy it when i had money for that


----------



## Riv (Jun 29, 2011)

It's unfortunate that this thread died... I'd have been interested in getting involved as a modeler. I have some gamedev experience and am fairly good at low-poly models. If the OP or someone else with Source modding experience would like to pick up this project, I'm for it.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 29, 2011)

did....did you just neco a thread?

st least is isn't that bad of a necro...only a few month old


----------



## Cain (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome dude...Just awesome... D/Ling it right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

Evill_Bob said:


> Ha! Now that's two classes with Furry replacements.
> 
> The Heavy Bear http://www.gamebanana.com/skins/66352
> And now The Fox Scout
> ...


 There's also applejack engi
[video=youtube;qOa9bFNNLOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOa9bFNNLOc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Riv (Jun 29, 2011)

I just got to thinking... since the scout's special characteristics are speed and jumping, wouldn't a rabbit make more sense? Or would that be too clichÃ©?



Ikrit said:


> did....did you just neco a thread?
> 
> st least is isn't that bad of a necro...only a few month old


 
I read the rules for necros and they are terribly unspecific. It says something along the lines of, "a thread is a necro after a month... or three... or more... Fuck if we know. We'll decide if it's necro based on whether or not we like you." Of course, it also says that making a post for the express purpose of pointing out a necro is instant infraction material. So... um...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2011)

Riv said:


> It's unfortunate that this thread died... I'd have been interested in getting involved as a modeler. I have some gamedev experience and am fairly good at low-poly models. If the OP or someone else with Source modding experience would like to pick up this project, I'm for it.


 
No.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jul 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wish i had Tf2. why didn't i buy it when i had money for that


 
Well get it now, since its free.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2011)

fiero-the-cat said:


> Well get it now, since its free.


i already have -.- 
Did you look at the timestamp on my old post?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> i already have -.-
> Did you look at the timestamp on my old post?


 
Oh, how lovely isn't it when the past catches up with the present!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Oh, how lovely isn't it when the past catches up with the present!


It is very lovely. What is also lovely is that some people don't bother tho look dates.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, that was my bad. I always forget to check, and someone always catches it.


----------



## WhiteFox (Jul 6, 2011)

This is awesome, J16FOX you are AWESOME!
I only have one question, what programs did you use to make this?
Because i want to make some of my own but i need to know what programs i need.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 9, 2011)

fiero-the-cat said:


> Yeah, sorry, that was my bad. I always forget to check, and someone always catches it.


 
It's funny because you're avatar is dressed like Marty McFly.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jul 9, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> It's funny because you're avatar is dressed like Marty McFly.


 
Fun fact: I was actually watching that movie when I was drawing that.


----------



## rookie (Sep 7, 2011)

when i installed it it shows my scout as the puple and black checkers that means i dont have the deatils or w/e you know, help me i really like this mod!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread's STILL not closed?


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 7, 2011)

It's because it's OUT OF DATE. Do you even check the date of previous posts in the thread?


----------

